

Ask HN: Does anyone's job involve coding "reports?" - stcredzero

By "report," I mean some sort of chart derived from an aggregate query in one or more databases.
======
wiml
It would be weird if the answer to this were "No, nobody's job involves coding
"reports".", wouldn't it? I assume you wanted to ask some other question.

It's not a main part of my job but I am occasionally asked to produce a report
of some sort. Usually satisfied by a short python script, a cron job to invoke
it, and if the chart isn't trivial, maybe the script invokes R or something to
produce the image.

~~~
stcredzero
I guess what I was asking was, "does your job involve a lot of reports?"

I'm thinking of reviving a dynamic data/chart thing I wrote a long time ago.
Basically, it builds reports for you dynamically when you click on a bar
charts, so you can answer questions like: How many hits across hours? Okay, so
how many hits by products in the 1:00 hour? etc.

